
U.S..C. § 230, a Provision of the Communication Decency Act - aww_dang
https://www.eff.org/issues/cda230
======
zerocrates
It's fascinating how many people seem to think that the CDA says more or less
the _exact opposite_ of what it actually says.

~~~
aww_dang
From a certain perspective it always seemed inevitable that we would go from
wild west to walled garden. Where developers once roamed free we will have
platforms capable of retaining legal staff and complying with the laws they
lobbied for.

All of the political noise is just a distraction. Heaps of misinformation and
outrage is par for the course.

Oh, give me land, lots of land under starry skies above

Don't fence me in

Let me ride through the wide open country that I love

Don't fence me in

